# cbbt on sunday



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

fished on grandads boat around the east side of the cbbt, mostly between 3rd and 4th islands.Hoping for the hogs but ended up with two that were 25, and 27 in. both very fat and heavy, the 27 was around 10 lbs +-
there were some nicer fish caught in the same pack of boats we were in mostly 30-38 in one guy was practically cryin on the cb about loosing an estimated 50 lb er next to the boat, they were hitting good in the morning, but were dead all day, left around 200 pm with a few (very few) still being caught. all our fish were caught on wire line w/ white bucktail on the bottom. no birds anywhere


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Thanks Rockhead.

What weight jigs were you using? Calm seas?

Still got a free fishing trip burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for th report. Its good to hear somebody caught fish today.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Well, well, well. An invitation for me to come to the boating board! Thought you would never ask rockhead.  

Your gramps and you did ok today. The weather was a bit warmer than I was expecting. I missed a chance to go to the near by marina/creek. After passing by I kept thinking about what I would rather do than be on my way to do some Xmas shopping. Water seemed calm but the tide was a bit low. 
Seems being on a boat was the ticket for the day. But you know me and boats. Things just don't seem to stay put. If you know what I mean. I may try tomorrow. Since I don't drink I need to drown my sorrows, sort of speaking, over spending a wad for such tiny items. Those video game accessory must haves.  
I'll be sure and post if I get out. 

Thanks


----------



## GatorGlass10 (Sep 12, 2002)

went to the bridge tunnel also and we ended up catching about 20 schoolies all keepers except two, around 1-130 there were birds working on the lynnhaven side of the bridge tunnel and we caught the tail end of the bite and ended up with 5 within about 3 minutes there, we trolled up the tunnel to the first island and only managed one bite on a yellow buck tail with mullet for the trailer, then we went to the fourth island and tried live eels and white bucktails with a chartreuse trailer and managed one but it had legions, around 430 we headed back to find another blitz on the norfolk side of the bridge tunnel about 2 miles off the beach, we caught about 10-15 more there with 6" storms the mullet color then the bite stopped, we only kept 2 but it was a decent fishing day


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Gator sounds like you did great! we were using 1/4 and 1/2 ounce bucktails w/ white 8 in. twister, and to take it down we used 16 oz. of lead.....thanx thrifty


----------

